# التناول بدون إعتراف



## Kiroles (17 أغسطس 2015)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد معكم دائمـًا* :t31: :t13:

اطلب مشورتكم آبائى وإخوتى فى موضوع هام ..

انا عندى 15 سنة لم أمارس سر الإعتراف ابدًا وفى السنة الاخيرة بدأت اواظب دائمًا على حضور القداسات والتناول بإستمرار لكن فى الآونة الأخيرة من خلال بحثى على الإنترنت وجدت كلام يقول تقريبًا ان التناول يجب ان يسبقه إعتراف وإلا كان التناول بدون إستحقاق وتذكرت ("آية (1 كو 11: 29): لأَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ بِدُونِ اسْتِحْقَاق يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ دَيْنُونَةً لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ مُمَيِّزٍ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ. ") فلم اذهب للتناول بعد هذا إلا مرة واحده ولا استطيع ان اعيش بدون تناول ابدًا وفى نفس الوقت لا استطيع ان اعترف او أخجل من الإعتراف امام أبى الكاهن وايضًا لا أعرف كيف اعترف لانى لم أمارس هذا السر فى حياتى وانا الآن اخجل من نفسى جدًا وافكر دائمًا فى هذا الأمر ولا أعرف كيف أتصرف فهل صحيح ان التناول يجب ان يكون مصحوب بالإعتراف .. أم يمكننى ان اتناول و اؤجل الإعتراف لبعد فترة المراهقة مع العلم انى اعترف لله والخطايا التى اخجل من الإعتراف بها قد تركتها وتبت عنها منذ زمن بعيد وانا اعرف ان الإعتراف امام الكاهن لكى يتوب الإنسان عن الخطايا التى يمارسها ,, والسؤال الأهم "هل إذا توفيت على هذا الحال استطيع ان ادخل الملكوت ام يجب ان امارس سر الإعتراف ؟"

أعتذر جدًا جدًا على الإطالة .. وأتمنى مشاركتكم :t31: صلوا من أجلى :01F577~130:


----------



## aymonded (17 أغسطس 2015)

سلام لشخصك العزيز، أولاً نتفق أن الدخول لملكوت الله أساسه الإيمان بالمسيح الرب القايمة والحياة، وفعل التناول هو الحياة بالمسيح لأنه قال من يأكلني يحيا بي وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الآخير، والاعتراف أساسه المخدع مش أب الاعتراف، أب الاعتراف بييجي في الآخر بعد أن تتوب من قلبك وتعيش لله، لأنه المفروض هو شاهد للتوبة أمام الكنيسة، ولما تعترف ممكن تعترف اعتراف عام أنك أخطأت وتبت، ولو أبونا سألك أخطات في ايه ويُريد التفاصيل قول له انا تبت خلاص ومش عايز اتذكر الخطية ولا افكر فيها ومش هاقدر اقثول تفاصيل، لأن من الخطأ الشائع هو أخذ تفاصيل الاعتراف عافية أو إقناع اي إنسان انه يعترف غصباً وبخاصة لو شيء يخجل منه ومش قادر يقوله لأن ممكن يحطم نفسيته، والله لا يحطم أحد إنما يشفي ويقدس ويريح القلب...

وعموماً أتناول واعلم أن التحليل بيتقال في القداس الإلهي، وعموماً لو جت فرصه تعترف قدام كاهن أمين عنده روح أبوة يقدر يقودك بهدوء نحو البنيان فيبقى خير وبركة ونعمة كبيرة، المهم صلي واقرأ كلمة الله وعيش حياة التوبة وافرح بالرب كل حين ولا تذكر الخطية مرة أخرى ولا تفكر فيها بل انساها تماماً لأن أي تذكار ليها سيجعلك تسقط فوراً يا اما فيها مرة تانية وتستعبدك، يا اما تقع في صغر نفس ونفسيتك تتأذى، فاذكر المسيح الرب لأنه هو قيامتك وفرحك وقوتك وحياتك وسر توبتك الحقيقية، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2015)

كلام الاستاذ ايمن تمام ومظبوط 
لان الاية بتقول اذا اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتي يغفرها لنا 
ومحددش الكاهن او اب الاعتراف بل اخص المسيح نفسة 
حينما قال انا الشفيع الوحيد 
الاعتراف الي الله مباشرة هو الاقوي علي ما اعتقد 
وانا ماشي علي هذة الطريقة وواثق ان بالنعمة انتم مخلصين 
ومش علي يد اي شخص
الرب يباركك ومتخليش الشيطان يلعب بيك من ناحية الاعتراف او التناول 
كل ما تلاقي فرصة اتناول وقبلها صلي للرب الالة 
تقبل مودتي واحترامي


----------



## Kiroles (17 أغسطس 2015)

*شكرررررررررررررا*



aymonded قال:


> سلام لشخصك العزيز، أولاً نتفق أن الدخول لملكوت الله أساسه الإيمان بالمسيح الرب القايمة والحياة، وفعل التناول هو الحياة بالمسيح لأنه قال من يأكلني يحيا بي وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الآخير، والاعتراف أساسه المخدع مش أب الاعتراف، أب الاعتراف بييجي في الآخر بعد أن تتوب من قلبك وتعيش لله، لأنه المفروض هو شاهد للتوبة أمام الكنيسة، ولما تعترف ممكن تعترف اعتراف عام أنك أخطأت وتبت، ولو أبونا سألك أخطات في ايه ويُريد التفاصيل قول له انا تبت خلاص ومش عايز اتذكر الخطية ولا افكر فيها ومش هاقدر اقثول تفاصيل، لأن من الخطأ الشائع هو أخذ تفاصيل الاعتراف عافية أو إقناع اي إنسان انه يعترف غصباً وبخاصة لو شيء يخجل منه ومش قادر يقوله لأن ممكن يحطم نفسيته، والله لا يحطم أحد إنما يشفي ويقدس ويريح القلب...
> 
> وعموماً أتناول واعلم أن التحليل بيتقال في القداس الإلهي، وعموماً لو جت فرصه تعترف قدام كاهن أمين عنده روح أبوة يقدر يقودك بهدوء نحو البنيان فيبقى خير وبركة ونعمة كبيرة، المهم صلي واقرأ كلمة الله وعيش حياة التوبة وافرح بالرب كل حين ولا تذكر الخطية مرة أخرى ولا تفكر فيها بل انساها تماماً لأن أي تذكار ليها سيجعلك تسقط فوراً يا اما فيها مرة تانية وتستعبدك، يا اما تقع في صغر نفس ونفسيتك تتأذى، فاذكر المسيح الرب لأنه هو قيامتك وفرحك وقوتك وحياتك وسر توبتك الحقيقية، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين​



*شكرًا جدًا أستاذى على المرور .. شكرًا ليك طمنتنى :big35:

كل عام وحضرتك بألف خير :new5:

ربنا يبارك حياتك .. صلى من أجلى :94:*


----------



## Kiroles (17 أغسطس 2015)

*شكرا*



ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كلام الاستاذ ايمن تمام ومظبوط
> لان الاية بتقول اذا اعترفنا بخطايانا فهو امين وعادل حتي يغفرها لنا
> ومحددش الكاهن او اب الاعتراف بل اخص المسيح نفسة
> حينما قال انا الشفيع الوحيد
> ...



*متشكر جدًا لحضرتك على ردك وإهتمامك ، الرب يباركك ويكون معك كل حين* :94: :big35: :ab4: :01FDAB~189:


----------



## aymonded (18 أغسطس 2015)

فرح الله قلبك يا محبوب الله والقديسين
والأهم انك دايماً تمسك في الله بالصلوات الدايمة التي لا تنقطع
النعمة معك وسلام الله يملأ قلبك على الدوام آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 أغسطس 2015)

انا اعيش فى ماساة
لا اتناول ولا اعترف ولا اذهب الى اى كنيسة
قمة العذاب والالم


----------



## aymonded (18 أغسطس 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا اعيش فى ماساة
> لا اتناول ولا اعترف ولا اذهب الى اى كنيسة
> قمة العذاب والالم



أصبر يا محبوب الله والقديسين
وان اتت الفرصة اذهب واتناول مش مشكلة الاعتراف الآن​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أغسطس 2015)

*[1] كنت متردداً  فى المشاركة .خشية التطرق إلى   التعبيرات ذات الصبغة المذهبية.
[2] أود  أن أبادر  للاشارة  إلى   وجوب التوعية  للقطاع من الناس [كثيري أو متعددى التوارد] من المترددين لمراجعة آباء الاعتراف  من الشباب والاسر  التى اكتسبت صفة (المعروفين) أو (المقربين).
أو من يبنون علاقات إجتماعية  لصيقة بأباء الاعتراف.
انتم تستهلكون أوقات غيركم وتزاحمون غيركم  وتعرقلون عمل ألاباء الكهنة
لابد من اثارة هذا الموضوع ومناقشتة  بدراسة وافيه .
بعض الكنائس لجأت لاحدث نظم السكرتارية لتنظيم التردد بالدور  و(الحجز)  لدى اباء الاعتراف ...ولا تزال هذه مشكلة تنظيمية -أعانى انا شخصيا منها .
[3]-بالاسف :   لا يمكننى تقديم اى تنازلات - بحسب عقيدة الكنيسة القبطية -  لابد ان يسبق  جميع اسرار الكنيسة  ممارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف ...
بمراحله (( السري الذاتى - والكهنوتى ))  - قبيل جميع الاسرار الكنسية .. 
*


----------



## aymonded (18 أغسطس 2015)

أولاً نحن لا تعترض على الاعتراف في حد ذاته نهائياً، ولكن هنا الرد على حالة خاصة، وبالطبع لا يا غالي، لا يسبق جميع أسرار الكنيسة الاعتراف بذكر وتفاصيل الخطايا، لكن ما يسبقها هو اعتراف الإيمان الحسن، ولازم يتفهم الاعتراف في الإطار السليم للمارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف، لأن للأسف اصبح مشوه تمام التشوية عند الغالبية العظمى من الناس، مع وجود فكرة مغلوطة أن لازم تُحكى تفاصيل الخطايا.. وهذا ليس من شيمة الكنيسة ولا قوانينها، حتى في القداس الإلهي نقول: نجينا من تذكر أو تذكار الشر الملبس الموت... النعمة معك​


----------



## Kiroles (18 أغسطس 2015)

*THANKSSSS*



aymonded قال:


> أولاً تحت لا تعترض على الاعتراف في حد ذاته نهائياً، ولكن هنا الرد على حالة خاصة، وبالطبع لا يا غالي، لا يسبق جميع أسرار الكنيسة الاعتراف ولازم يتفهم في الإطار السليم للمارسة سر التوبة والاعتراف، لأن للأسف اصبح مشوه تماما التشوية، مع فكرة مغعلوطة أن لازم تُحكى تفاصيل الخطايا.. وهذا ليس من شيمة الكنيسة ولا قوانينها... النعمة معك​



*اللى مسبب لى قلق فقط هو هذا الرابط *http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Creed-Dogma/Coptic-Rite-n-Ritual-Taks-Al-Kanisa/06-Coptic-Sacraments__Coptic-Clerical-Uni-Cairo/Asrar-El-Kenisa-El-Sab3a_012-Worthiness-of-Al-Motanaweleen.html *رقم 2 - التوبة .. السطر الثالث* :new2:

*سلام المسيح يكون معك دائمًا اخى العزيز واعتذر جدًا لحضرتك عن الإزعاج وشكرًا جزيلاً على الإهتمام بالمشكلة ومناقشة الأمر* :01F577~130:


----------



## Kiroles (18 أغسطس 2015)

*...*



حبيب يسوع قال:


> انا اعيش فى ماساة
> لا اتناول ولا اعترف ولا اذهب الى اى كنيسة
> قمة العذاب والالم



*سلام المسيح ربنا يكون معك دائمًا اخى العزيز .. لا تقلق* [Q-BIBLE](سفر الجامعة 3: 1) لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ زَمَانٌ، وَلِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَقْتٌ:[/Q-BIBLE] الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Kiroles (19 أغسطس 2015)

*شكرا صلى من اجلى*

الاعتراف سر من أسرار الكنيسة لازم على كل مسيحى ان احنا نتمثل بآباءنا اذا كنا ممكن نؤجل الاعتراف فده مش معناه ان احنا منعترفش خالص لان برده زى ما انت عارف ربنا اداهم سلطان الحل والربط وهو بيقولك فى الحل "يكون محلل من فم الثالوث القدوس" فإنت بتاخد حل من ربنا عن طريق الاب الكاهن وانت بتعترف اصلا لربنا فوجود وشهادة الاب الكاهن اللى بيمثل برده بدورة الكنيسة[/COLOR])[/B][/SIZE]
[Q-BIBLE]"مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ" (إنجيل يوحنا 20: 23)[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]"اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ بِالزَّلاَتِ، وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ" (رسالة يعقوب 5: 16)[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]"وَاعْتَمَدُوا مِنْهُ فِي الأُرْدُنِّ، مُعْتَرِفِينَ بِخَطَايَاهُمْ" (إنجيل متى 3: 6)[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]"وَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ كُورَةِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَأَهْلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَاعْتَمَدُوا جَمِيعُهُمْ مِنْهُ فِي نَهْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ، مُعْتَرِفِينَ بِخَطَايَاهُمْ" (إنجيل مرقس 1: 5)[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]"وَانْفَصَلَ نَسْلُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ بَنِي الْغُرَبَاءِ، وَوَقَفُوا وَاعْتَرَفُوا بِخَطَايَاهُمْ وَذُنُوبِ آبَائِهِمْ" (سفر نحميا 9: 2)[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]"إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.  إِنْ قُلْنَا: إِنَّنَا لَمْ نُخْطِئْ نَجْعَلْهُ كَاذِبًا، وَكَلِمَتُهُ لَيْسَتْ فِينَا" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 1: 9، 10)[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE]"لا تستحي أن تعترف بخطاياك، ولا تغالب مجرى النهر" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 4: 31)[/Q-BIBLE]
[Q-BIBLE](2صم 12: 13): فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لِنَاثَانَ: «قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ». فَقَالَ نَاثَانُ لِدَاوُدَ: «الرَّبُّ أَيْضًا قَدْ نَقَلَ عَنْكَ خَطِيَّتَكَ. لاَ تَمُوتُ. "[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## aymonded (19 أغسطس 2015)

قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ... لم يحكي في تفاصيل الخطية .... 
وبعدين الكاهن بيقول محللين من فم الثالوث القدوس، يعني مش من ذاته ولا من نفسه، أما موضوع الحل والربط له شرح تاني مش له دعوة بالاعتراف هنا، ده موضوع تاني خالص، وهو مرتبط مش بموضوع التوبة والاعتراف، ده متربط باعتراف الإيمان الحسن وموضوع المصالحة مع الأخ المُخطئ في حقي، لأن الموقفين اللي جه فيهم موضوع الحل والربط، موقف بطرس لما اعترف بإيمانه بالمسيح انه ابن الله، والموقف الثاني مسامحة الأخ لأخوه... فالحل والربط هنا مرتبط باعتراف الإيمان الصحيح بابن الله، والمصالحة، يعني الحل والربط مش في المطلق يحل الكاهن أو الأسقف كيف ماشاء، كأن له سلطان مُطلق، لأن لاوجود للمطلقات لأحد قط، فعدم الحل ياتي في عدم الاعتراف أن المسيح الرب هو ابن الله او الله الظاهر في الجسد، هنا يكون الإنسان خرج بره الإيمان اللي يخلصه فبالتلي لن يكون له الحل في شركة الكنيسة ولا في الحياة الأبدية، والأخ اللي عايش في عداوة مع أخيه طبيعي لن يكون له حياة وشركة مع الكنيسة ولا الله في الأبدية، لأن روح الظلمة تسكن قلبه وهو منعزل عن الله بعيد عن المحبة...

لكن لو أي كاهن أو أسقف أعطى حرمان أو عدم حل لأحد (وفاكر نفسه أنه له هذا السلطن كأنه حق من حقوقه) بسبب خلاف شخصي أو فتوه منه أو أنه شايف أن فلان في نظره غلط أو شيء من هذا القبيل أو حتى حرمه بسبب أنه شايف من وجهة نظره ان توبته مش مقبولة فقد أوقع على نفسه الحرم لأنه أخطا خطية عظيمة، لأن مش من حقة يحرم حد من التناول إلا لو لقاه في حالة خصومة أو مش مؤمن إيمان حقيقي بالمسيح القيامة والحياة، أو أنه في إصرار عاوز يعيش بالخطية وعايز يتناول من غير ما يتوب لله... مش باتكلم عن ضعف بل عن واحد قاصد يغلط عن إصرار,,,,
​


----------



## grges monir (19 أغسطس 2015)

انا كثيرا اتناول بدون اعتراف
لان ليس لى كاهن اعتراف ثابت


----------



## Kiroles (28 أغسطس 2015)

*سلام المسيح معك*



aymonded قال:


> قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ... لم يحكي في تفاصيل الخطية ....
> وبعدين الكاهن بيقول محللين من فم الثالوث القدوس، يعني مش من ذاته ولا من نفسه، أما موضوع الحل والربط له شرح تاني مش له دعوة بالاعتراف هنا، ده موضوع تاني خالص، وهو مرتبط مش بموضوع التوبة والاعتراف، ده متربط باعتراف الإيمان الحسن وموضوع المصالحة مع الأخ المُخطئ في حقي، لأن الموقفين اللي جه فيهم موضوع الحل والربط، موقف بطرس لما اعترف بإيمانه بالمسيح انه ابن الله، والموقف الثاني مسامحة الأخ لأخوه... فالحل والربط هنا مرتبط باعتراف الإيمان الصحيح بابن الله، والمصالحة، يعني الحل والربط مش في المطلق يحل الكاهن أو الأسقف كيف ماشاء، كأن له سلطان مُطلق، لأن لاوجود للمطلقات لأحد قط، فعدم الحل ياتي في عدم الاعتراف أن المسيح الرب هو ابن الله او الله الظاهر في الجسد، هنا يكون الإنسان خرج بره الإيمان اللي يخلصه فبالتلي لن يكون له الحل في شركة الكنيسة ولا في الحياة الأبدية، والأخ اللي عايش في عداوة مع أخيه طبيعي لن يكون له حياة وشركة مع الكنيسة ولا الله في الأبدية، لأن روح الظلمة تسكن قلبه وهو منعزل عن الله بعيد عن المحبة...
> 
> لكن لو أي كاهن أو أسقف أعطى حرمان أو عدم حل لأحد (وفاكر نفسه أنه له هذا السلطن كأنه حق من حقوقه) بسبب خلاف شخصي أو فتوه منه أو أنه شايف أن فلان في نظره غلط أو شيء من هذا القبيل أو حتى حرمه بسبب أنه شايف من وجهة نظره ان توبته مش مقبولة فقد أوقع على نفسه الحرم لأنه أخطا خطية عظيمة، لأن مش من حقة يحرم حد من التناول إلا لو لقاه في حالة خصومة أو مش مؤمن إيمان حقيقي بالمسيح القيامة والحياة، أو أنه في إصرار عاوز يعيش بالخطية وعايز يتناول من غير ما يتوب لله... مش باتكلم عن ضعف بل عن واحد قاصد يغلط عن إصرار,,,,
> ​



*
انا اعترفت خلاص 30: نشكر ربنا وكلام حضرتك كله صح انا مش عارف اشكر حضرتك ازاى استاذ ايمن :big35: احنا بنتعلم من حضرتك .. اذكرنى فى صلاتك :ray:: *


----------



## أَمَة (29 أغسطس 2015)

مبروك يا إبني. 
لتبقى عليك نعمة الرب.


----------



## aymonded (30 أغسطس 2015)

*فرح خلاص الله يملأ قلبك بهجة وسلام لا يزول آمين
*​


----------



## aymonded (31 أغسطس 2015)

*ما هو سرّ التوبة والاعتراف - قوانين سرّ التوبة والاعتراف*
​


----------

